# WENZHOU | Junkang Center | 339m | 1112ft | 71 fl | U/C



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 08 by 小林航拍


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I counted 28 floors


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

here is a pic from may 22 by 我是晴地的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the building should be thick in the entire extension, not only the bottom


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 08










https://www.douyin.com/video/7106857084183973151


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 24 by 我是晴地


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 05 by Bourbon


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By Bourbon via 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*









*Posted by 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 08 by Mr.Right


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-10 by 我是晴地


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-06 by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume Junkang center is located almost beside that hill at background  








by 向右曝光的sLog3 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-24 by 我是晴地


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-26 by 我是晴地


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-13 by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, cladding


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 30 by 周子策～房产


















October 30 by 知乌奥--赵


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 03 by jzsky


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by 骑士小龙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-15 by 我是晴地


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 31 by Bourbon


----------

